# Help me pick a name for my "company"



## GigEm12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I started making a few rods and have been trying to come up with a name
For them that hasn't already been taken (pretty tough). I am trying to incorporate Texas into the name if at all possible. My name is Travis and my initials TJ, any suggestion helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Rods of Texas
Rods by TJ
TJ's Rods


----------



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

TJ, 

Just a few things to consider before you launch a business. First , if you sell anything fishing related including custom rods you are required to collect a federal tax on each sale which is above and beyond income tax on your profits. You will also have to have a Texas sales tax number and collect the state tax on your sales. If you use any name for you business that does not include your name in it, you are required to file an assumed name for business affidavit with the county clerk of your county. Just a few of the details that affect someone starting a small fishing related business. If you are serious about you venture go for it but do it right so you don't have the tax man knocking at your door.


----------



## GigEm12 (Mar 12, 2014)

jdr418,
Thank you very much for your input on my thread. I did not know that was required and you probably just saved me a heap of trouble in the future. I just have one question, when does something became established as a company? Because right now I'm just one guy making a few rods for people who want them and selling them to them, so is this considered something that needs to be taxed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Anytime you make money the government wants a cut....so yep they call that a business.


----------



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/sportfishingtax.html. This may answer lots of you questions.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Back in the 60's, I had a little rod shop in Baytown. It was called "The Rod Shop" on old Hiway 146 out of Baytown, and I had a tax no. and it was a pain to keep up with. 
I also had special decals made for me, and one day a guy came in and asked if I had built this rod, and I said yes, but I said it did not look that when it left my shop. Someone had broke the tip and had re-wrapped it and it was in bad condition. So my rod to him was a bad buy looking like that. See decal below.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

GigEm12 said:


> I'm just one guy making a few rods for people who want them and selling them to them, so is this considered something that needs to be taxed?


I think this would be considered "asked and answered."


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

TJ rods of Texas or something similar for a name.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

GigEm12 said:


> jdr418,
> Thank you very much for your input on my thread. I did not know that was required and you probably just saved me a heap of trouble in the future. I just have one question, when does something became established as a company? Because right now I'm just one guy making a few rods for people who want them and selling them to them, so is this considered something that needs to be taxed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There gonna want a cut, but if you "lose" money which you will if you are only making a few rods, then it can be a write off.

The other reason to get a tax id number is because of discounts, if you set up a account with most vendors you get a good discount.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

It is extremely difficult to make any serious money building and selling custom rods. At 17 it is almost impossible. It takes years to build a reputation as a quality rod builder. I am not trying to discourage you but you need to realize it is not going to happen overnight and you might want to build a few just for friends until you get the skills and reputation that it will take to be successful.
Pat


----------



## bowhunter29 (Jul 25, 2011)

You become a business and must file for taxes when you sell one rod. 

My best advice for you is to keep building for yourself and friends for awhile, make sure it's something you genuinely enjoy doing. Visit other builders, read all you can find in books, sift through the good info on the 'net (there's a ton of not good info), and educate yourself as much as possible. Your biggest asset as a custom builder is knowledge and experience. 

jeremy


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Build away and dont let anybody ok discourage you you will make many mistakes on the way and also lots of good moves that puts your business in good situations. Having the dream is more then having the experience because the dream will push you to learn more and build better things.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Texas whippin sticks!!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Everybody here means well, but I realize that this all looks a little harsh to somebody new. By all means, go for it. There was the question of when it becomes business, and that's where the conversation went a little askew. It's a bit of a pain to do everything by the books. And for the guys here that are making a serious go at it, they are at a serious disadvantage to someone that is doing business under the table. But, I don't think anybody here is trying to discourage you from trying. You'll find more people willing to help than not. 

As far as a name, If you ask me, anything with the word "Texas" in it is played out. Make it personal. All the "slam", "destroyer", "stix" names just look like another Walmart brand to me. Go with something unique. Something unmistakable. You can try to get recognized standing in room full of people, or you can stand out in the hall by yourself.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Stiffies...


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Stiffy Rods is already out there


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rods-R-US


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Gig'Em post up a little of what you specialize in or at least something that sets you apart from the other builders and Im sure some creative names will start flowing.


----------



## Procastabaitin (Oct 20, 2013)

TJ's Hookers!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Procastabaitin said:


> TJ's Hookers!


:smile::smile::smile: Pretty catchy!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Procastabaitin said:


> TJ's Hookers!


I could see Shatner or some leftcoast atty. coming after you for that one

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083486/


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

TJs Custom Rods. Keep it simple

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

_x2 on tj hookers_

_then spin off of that for series names.._
_ chicken ranch = fast actions _
_ Montrose= heavy worm rods _
_etc.. lol_


----------



## bowhunter29 (Jul 25, 2011)

TJ,

I'd love to see you succeed and build a successful business- I'm all about chasing dreams, that's how my business got started. My original post wasn't meant to discourage, sorry if some people read it that way. You have an incredible opportunity to build your passion for rodbuilding into a life-long successful business. It's great that you're getting started at such a young age!

I'm glad you're getting alot of encouragement but you're going to need more than that to succeed. What you really need is some sound business advice and a rod builder to take you under their wing and mentor you. If you plow ahead blindly you may end up making mistakes that could damage your business in the long run. Taking your time, thinking things through, and doing things the right way will help you to be much more successful in the long term than if you just jump in with lots of enthusiasm without thinking things through. 

There are many things to consider in starting a business. Here are just a few: 
- You need to register to pay federal, state, and probably local taxes. 
- Are you going to register as a sole proprietor, an LLC, etc.? 
- Have you considered what suppliers you will be using? Having a business 
license will get you wholesale pricing!
- You need to be organized in keeping track of expenses, a simple excel 
spreadsheet will work well for starting out. You won't be in business 
long if your expenses exceed income. I know this sounds basic but 
many small business owners don't keep an eye on their bottom line.
- What do you have to offer that will set you apart from other builders?

I want to encourage you to conduct your personal life and your business with the utmost in integrity. Being a small business owner, the two are directly linked! Pick a business name with appeal to everyone. Something that mentions hookers may offend some people and could cost you business. Find a local builder who can mentor you. Texas (I assume that's where you're from) is loaded with talented builders!

Chase your dreams! But do it wisely making informed decisions. 

my two cents,
jeremy


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Would you guys also tell him to pay social security and file tax returns of he was mowing the neighbor's yard for 20 bucks? 
Do you think people that sell their old gear in yard sales should do the same? 

I really don't mean to criticize, but I really want to know - how far would you take the fully righteous approach? 

BTW, read the article in today's Houston Chronicle about the teen girl that started designing and selling her own line of flip-flops, and has now added other articles of clothing. She chose the name FishFlops. She was fortunate that she got encouragement from her entrepreneurial family, and didn't start off with tax advice from a "fashion forum".
.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Texas (TJ) Jiggers 


good luck!!!! send me one when you use my name!!LOL 

i post more as they come to me


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

chaco said:


> Would you guys also tell him to pay social security and file tax returns of he was mowing the neighbor's yard for 20 bucks?
> Do you think people that sell their old gear in yard sales should do the same?
> 
> I really don't mean to criticize, but I really want to know - how far would you take the fully righteous approach?
> ...


 And I thought giving Tax and Financial advice in the formerly free republic required a permission slip, I mean a license...


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Texas TJ's


----------



## Crystalbeachangler (Jun 20, 2014)

Chaco- haha! EXACT same thing I was thinking as I was reading this thread. Some people need to get off the gas.


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

*Name*

Texas "Hot Rods" by TJ. Hope this helps good luck with the company. But take the others advice and make sure everything is done right.


----------

